# apache-2.0.54-r31 problem

## anjunod

Hello, forum

I've got a crazy problem with apache on a new gentoo box. When starting it with 

```
$> /etc/init.d/apache2 start
```

 or 

```
apache2ctl start
```

 apache rarely writes its PID in /var/run/apache2.pid. When it do it, all is fine: The server answers the queries and i can stop it fine. But more often it does not do that. In that case, the server does not answer the queries and it's of course imposible to stop it without kill or killall.

Any idea?

Thanks a lot for your help

AJ

----------

## Monkeh

I might be miles off, but after a failed startup, try this..

```
cat /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail
```

If that's 0 or otherwise extremely low, that may be your problem. emerge rng-tools if so, and start rngd.

----------

## anjunod

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

> I might be miles off, but after a failed startup, try this..
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail
> ```
> ...

 

You are the best!!

When entropy is at around 20 it wont start cleanly. And for example at around 180 (I launched a compilation) it starts like a charm.

Thanks a lot :)

AJ

----------

